
Why Cops Shoot - js2
https://projects.tampabay.com/projects/2017/investigations/florida-police-shootings/
======
quantified
I couldn’t find the case of the mental health therapist who was trying to
protect his autistic patient who was sitting in a crosswalk. The patient was
lying down in the crosswalk, trying to talk the patient into getting up and
coming with, when police arrived and ultimately shot the aide... who was just
lying there the whole time. He asked “Why’d you shoot me?” And the cop said “I
don’t know.”

[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/florida-cop-charged-
man...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/florida-cop-charged-manslaughter-
shooting-autistic-man-s-unarmed-therapist-n745716)

